# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Tampereen länsiasema

## Jykke

Tampereelle ollaan suunniteltu toista kaukojunien asemaa tulevaisuudessa Rautaharkon alueelle. Elikkä nykyisen laskumäen paikkeille. 

Itse olen miettinyt että olisiko toiselle kaukoliikenteen asemalle parempi sijoituspaikka tulevaisuudessa mielummin vanhan Lielahden aseman kohdalla? Läntinen puoli kaupungista saisi oman aseman, jolla olisi kätevät vaihtomahdollisuudet Nokian (ja vaikkapa Ylöjärvenkin) lähijuniin, Porin taajamajuniin, Seinäjoen ja Helsingin suunnan kaukojuniin, sekä vielä plussana Lentävänniemen raitiovaunuihin. Aseman pääsisäänkäynti voisi olla nykyisen Nokian moottoritien ja Pispalan valtatien risteyksen kohdalla olevan entisen Shellin kohdalla. Paikalla on käytettyjen autojen myyntipaikka nykyisin. Aseman sisäänkäynnin edestä olevalta bussipysäkiltä olisi kaupan päälle hyvät yhteydet busseilla ympäri läntistä Tamperetta. Autojen parkkipaikka voitaisiin rakentaa radan toiselle puolen, jonne voisi olla ajorampeilla yhteys Paasikiventieltä.

----------


## ultrix

Olen miettinyt täsmälleen samanlaisia asioita keskenänikin.  :Smile:  Lipunmyynti ratapihan alapuolelle tai vanhaan asemarakennukseen, joka tietääkseni on yhä valtion omaisuutta, vaikka siellä onkin joku vuokralla keikkabusseineen ja vahtikoirineen.

----------


## Jykke

> Entäs Tampere-Itäinen Järvensivun kulmilla? Nykyään kun hierotaan miljoonaviilalla (pääradan Lempäälän rataoikaisu) tai palvelutason kustannuksella (Pendojen pysähtymiskielto Hämeenlinnassa) muutamienkin minuuttien aikasäästöjen vuoksi. Jyväskylän suunnan yhteydet Isolle Kirkolle nopeutuisivat huomattavasti enemmän kuin edellä sulutetuissa esimerkeissä saavutettavat aikasäästöt ovat, jos juna ei poikkeaisikaan Tampereen rautieasemalla.


En nyt osaa sanoa kauanko Jyväskylän suunnan junien kääntöön kuluu tarkalleen aikaa Tampereen asemalla ja sen pohjalta saatavia aikasäästöjä. Mutta Tampereen nykyinen asema toimii erittäin hyvänä vaihtoasemana ja on valmiksi keskeisellä paikalla, palvellen kätevästi itäistä puolta kaupungista, joten en itse uskoisi että uusi itäasema (vaikkapa Messukylän - Vehmaisten paikkeilla) olisi juurikaan tarpeellinen.

Sen sijaan läntinen asema palvelisi kapean kannaksen länsipuolella asuvia, tarjoten kätevämmällä paikalla olevan rautatieaseman. Läntinen Tamperehan on melko  tiivisti rakennettua aluetta, jonka yhteydet paranisivat uuden länsiaseman johdosta, jolloin asema tarjoaisi kätevämmän ja nopeamman junayhteyden länsi-Tamperelaisille. Tietysti Jyväskylän suunan junat olisivat edelleen saman matkan päässä itäpuolella, mutta välillä suhaisi lähijuna tarjoten nopean yhteyden myös itäiselle asemalle.

----------


## kouvo

> En nyt osaa sanoa kauanko Jyväskylän suunnan junien kääntöön kuluu tarkalleen aikaa Tampereen asemalla ja sen pohjalta saatavia aikasäästöjä. Mutta Tampereen nykyinen asema toimii erittäin hyvänä vaihtoasemana ja on valmiksi keskeisellä paikalla, palvellen kätevästi itäistä puolta kaupungista, joten en itse uskoisi että uusi itäasema (vaikkapa Messukylän - Vehmaisten paikkeilla) olisi juurikaan tarpeellinen.
> 
> Sen sijaan läntinen asema palvelisi kapean kannaksen länsipuolella asuvia, tarjoten kätevämmällä paikalla olevan rautatieaseman. Läntinen Tamperehan on melko  tiivisti rakennettua aluetta, jonka yhteydet paranisivat uuden länsiaseman johdosta, jolloin asema tarjoaisi kätevämmän ja nopeamman junayhteyden länsi-Tamperelaisille. Tietysti Jyväskylän suunan junat olisivat edelleen saman matkan päässä itäpuolella, mutta välillä suhaisi lähijuna tarjoten nopean yhteyden myös itäiselle asemalle.


Lähinnä tarkoitin Jyväskylän suunnasta tulevaa kaukojunaliikennettä, en niinkään Tampereen alueen sisäistä lähiliikennettä. Tampereen vinkkelistä katsottuna läntinen asema on ehdottomasti hyödyllisempi kuin itäinen.

----------


## Compact

> En nyt osaa sanoa kauanko Jyväskylän suunnan junien kääntöön kuluu tarkalleen aikaa Tampereen asemalla ja sen pohjalta saatavia aikasäästöjä.


VR:n aikatauluistahan tuo selviää.

Pendolinoilla se on lyhin, koska on vain moottorijunan suunnanvaihto, eli tulopuolen ohjaamon käytönlopetustoimenpiteet ja lähtöpuolen ohjaamon käyttöönottotoimet. Jos on sama kuski, niin sitten vielä kävely.

Veturivetoisilla junilla aika kasvaa irrotus- ja kytkentähommien takia, on korkeajännitteisten kytkentöjen puljaamista yms. Jos pitää käyttää samaa veturia kummallakin osuudella, ympäriajo ratapihalla lisää aikaa. 
Yksi elementti on lisäksi veturimiesten työaikamääräykset, määrätyn mittainen elpymistauko on aina tietyn ajoajan jälkeen. Jos ja kun yleensä Tampereella on saatavana uudelle etapille aina tuore veturi ja kuljettaja, nuo kohdat eivät siellä rassaa. 

Pari vuotta sitten uuden aikataulurakenteen (VALI) käyttöönoton yhteydessä siirryttiin Tampereellakin vakiominuutteihin. Entiseen verrattuna seisausaikoja osin pidennettiin eli VALI ei anna mitään armoa nykyisten lyhinten aikojen edelleen lyhentämiselle.

----------


## Wänskä

Länsiasemalle olisi kyllä käyttöä. On varsin turhauttavaa matkustaa Ylöjärveltä tai Lamminpään suunnalta ensin puoli tuntia asemalle, kun on kuitenkin menossa pohjoiseen. Sama kuin Puistolasta pitäisi hurutella ensin Helsingin pääasemalle jos haluaa päästä Seinäjoelle.

Itäasemaehdotuksessa ihmettelen sitä, että eivätkö JKL-HKI -junat sitten kulkisi Tampereen keskustan kautta? Onhan matkustustarvetta myös Jyväskylästä Tampereelle ja Tampereelta Helsinkiin.

----------

